# Date stamped cast iron



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Never seen a pipe with a screwed in date stamp on it. Was this something the foundry did or the plumbers installing it?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Never seen that before either and I work with a lot of cast iron.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool. I love old plumbing. Looks like Sept. 1958 or 1956.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's 56.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think it's screwed on, I've seen that before and it's cast into pipe itself to look like it was screwed on, it was made by U.S. Pipe and Foundry.


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

I too have seen this. Looks like screws, but is not. I still like the history of old plumbing.


----------

